# Now This is a car? 1967, err, I mean 2005 Mustang



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

What a nice looking car the 2005 mustang is.. personally ive never much cared for the newer style mustangs.... but the 2005 Mustang looks like a 67 Fastback... Nice terend bringing baxk some muscle looking cars...

Im hoping Dodge would do a new Challenger...


<img src=http://www.fordvehicles.com/2005mustang/images/pho/mst05_expopup_2.jpg>



*Sweet.....*


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

another pic: 


<img src=http://www.fordvehicles.com/2005mustang/images/pho/mst05_expopup_9.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

front End...

<img src=http://www.fordvehicles.com/2005mustang/images/pho/mst05_expopup_3.jpg>


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

You have no idea... how much it pains me to say this... but that is one beautiful car!  I've been a Chevy man for 50 years now. And those lunk-heads at Chevy have done everything they could possibly do to ruin the *entire* lineup. 

And I really, really would like 5 minutes alone with the youngster that came up with the idea of getting rid of the Camaro. My .02 cents.

YMMV 

:usa:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I like it. I like when the big manufacturers have the guts to do something different (go retro in this case). I miss the styling of the old days when each manufacturer had distinctive styling. Especially the old muscle cars. :driving:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sharp lookin' SJ! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting those. Now, if Ford could get their quality control act together. I could see me takin' a closer look!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought at Ford Quality IS JOB 1:lmao: :lmao: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Speaking of Ford...did you notice the intro of the Cobra at the beginning of the Superbowl??...That was one nice looking machine..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Bumpers, it needs real bumpers none of that plastic stuff!!!!!:furious: 

Not too bad looking, I want to see a convertible model, then we will think about trading in the Expedition!:driving:


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*2005 Mustang*

Today I went to the West Michigan Auto Show in Grand Rapids. The new Mustang was there. It is even better looking than the pictures show. 
There are styling elements from various Mustangs present. The roofline looks like the 67. The front grill and taillights looks like the 69. The showcar had stripes and a front bumper similar to the 65 Shelby.
I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one.

Bill

PS. I want one.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

It looks like a MAN's car again instead of one for the women. I like it. :thumbsup: Hope they don't screw it up with a standard four cylinder like Dodge did with their retro model. I can't handle the rice burner noise from a muscle car. :furious: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Mustang*



> _Originally posted by jdbill _
> *Today I went to the West Michigan Auto Show in Grand Rapids. The new Mustang was there. It is even better looking than the pictures show.
> There are styling elements from various Mustangs present. The roofline looks like the 67. The front grill and taillights looks like the 69. The showcar had stripes and a front bumper similar to the 65 Shelby.
> I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one. I want one.
> ...


They did take a lot of cue's from the earlyer cars. And did a REAL nice job with out it being TO retro. The rear shot of the car you would SWEAR you are looking at the back of my '70, and I REALY like the 65 Shelby GT350 style quarter glass.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juggler _
> *And I really, really would like 5 minutes alone with the youngster that came up with the idea of getting rid of the Camaro. My .02 cents.
> 
> YMMV
> ...



I agree juggler.. the camero is a slick car.. id love to get a 2002 5.7L SS they are still pricey.. but awesome cars... (i think the firebirds have way too much plastic) Too bad, they are useless in the snow/ice.. ive got an older firebird that i just park for the winters.. i use the truck.. its not worth the hassle of the firebird.. it literally gets stuck on the driveway on flat surfaces... 

The new vette sort of looks like the camero


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

It has a 202 hp six cylinder standard and the GT will be 300 hp with another version (Shelby?) that will have over 400 hp. It is based on the same chassis as the Jaquar so it ought to be one nice machine. Somehow ,someway, i'm gonna own me one of those.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*It was nice*

I've never really been a fan of Mustangs, however, that was a sweet commercial for it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Looked like a nice performance vehicle. Lots of bell and whistles too for performance. They claim it will be one of the fastest production vehicle when released.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Looked like a nice performance vehicle. Lots of bell and whistles too for performance. They claim it will be one of the fastest production vehicle when released. *



bet they sell tons of them too.. everyone whose seen them have said WOW!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Are you sure you some of you guys aren't confusing this with the GT40 (not sure of that is the new model name)?

It is based on the old GT40's that won Lemans back in the 60's.

What I'm getting at is this is the model I saw on a SuperBowl ad. If the new Mustang is one of the fastest factory production cars, then most of us probably could not afford it. That is if you are comparing to top speed models such as Lamborghini, McClaren, etc. I think the GT40 repro will compete with the factory production "supercars". That being said, the new 'stang is awesome in it's own right.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OH YA!! The Mustang is nice, but the FordGT??? WOW!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OH YA!! The Mustang is nice, but the FordGT??? WOW!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Is that just a concept car? Or is that production 

It really reminds me of the new vette... The vette has raised headlights not hidden like theyve had for the past styles

Vette: 
<img src=http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/C6_preview/images/gallery/wall2_800x600.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Ford GT.... A lot just like the 2005 vette.... 

<img src=http://www.fordvehicles.com/fordgt/images/photo_gallery/ph_gt_popup_7.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry if im killing any of you dialupers out there with all the pics... But the GT doors look pretty cool... and not like the vette


<img src=http://www.fordvehicles.com/fordgt/images/photo_gallery/ph_gt_popup_8.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

see I see nothing alike in the two.

The GT is a rebirth of one of the most exciting cars to come from a US car maker. The GT40 program of the 60's put Ford on the map in world racing. An a REAL good way to beat the red cars at there own game. 

People think Ford did not have the HP cars GM did. HA!!! With bolth the GT40, and the Cobra out in the market in the mid 60's, what else is there?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

paul are they gonna sell the GT's? what price range? i thought they were just concept cars..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *paul are they gonna sell the GT's? what price range? i thought they were just concept cars.. *


They are/are going to make it. It is a REAL car  :driving: :driving: :driving: 


Price? Ahh think that falls under the "If you have to ask" rule.

All I know is I WANT one.It can go in the garge right next to a 60's GT40 with a 427, and the "little" 427 SC Cobra.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ford SVT Ford GT 


Check it out


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the TV Spot they won be in 1st gear.:smiles: :driving: :driving: :driving: 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, Nice cars, The only thing that will kill them is the insurance. No thanks. Even the stang has out landish insurance cost even with the V6's. I think I just keep my old clunkers and save the money or how about a PT Cruiser convertible. That is the car that insurance is not much on and it has a style all its own instead of the clone a 60's car. Fords biggest problem is they always have to copy either themselves or somebody else, I do not think they have had a orginal idea since the lightbulb commercials.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would probably get in trouble with the law as well and that would add to insurance as well. You just couldnt keep from blowing the cobwebs out once in a while!!!turtle 

:driving:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my guess is if you can afford a new Gt or vette you probably wont care too much about insurance cost... or theoccasional speeding ticket..

turtle


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How true, I still havn't figure that out. Like they say if you have to ask how much it is you probably can't afford it!!!:dazed:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Ooops*

I guess I was confused. I dig the GT.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's one bad ass car!


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juggler _
> *You have no idea... how much it pains me to say this... but that is one beautiful car!  I've been a Chevy man for 50 years now. And those lunk-heads at Chevy have done everything they could possibly do to ruin the *entire* lineup.
> 
> And I really, really would like 5 minutes alone with the youngster that came up with the idea of getting rid of the Camaro. My .02 cents.
> ...


I would have to agree, with maybe a couple exceptions (the Suburban) I thought I was alone thinking the 04 Chevy truck front ends were ruined with that slanlty headlight look. What were they thinking? Ford did the ssame thing a couple years ago when it went with a bubble look.:duh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Pricing and production details were announced at the Los Angles Motor Show. The GT, the remake of the 1960s Ford GT40, will debut with a price tag of $US139,995 

Wow --- gotta love that performance. 3.3 seconds and stock 11ET
Amazing car.

Andy


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, thats way outta my league. Can't imagine they'll sell many at that price.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its like that saying( do i need a car like this no but do i want a car like this yes.) 
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

If anybody is going to Autorama in Detroit check out my friends 67 Mustang fastback. It dynoed 900 HP on gas. Plus it has two stage nitrous to bost it more. It is a Pro Street Nastalga car. It is red with yellow flames on the hood. Also has wheeley bars and parachute. I did some work on it to get it ready for the show. If you go please take some pictures and post them. I won't be back in Michigan for another month so I will miss the show.
Rodster


----------

